# Free: Realm of the Mad God, cool little MMO casual game



## Sunray (Feb 29, 2012)

This is on steam and its free to play.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/200210/

Its a sort of casual gaming MMO, lvl cap is 20 and that takes a few hours with a bit of practice but the super boss, who appears if you kill all the Minion gods in a level takes everyone on the game in one super massive team challenge. Can play alone or team with people to defeat harder bosses.

I just gave it a quick go as I was bored the other day and its started to get me hooked.

Retro look, don't let that put you off. It really quite fun to play to while a way a few hours. Dying is part of it but annoying none the less.

Need to read the wiki a bit,

http://forums.wildshadow.com/

but really can just pile in there and start killing stuff.


----------



## tommers (Feb 29, 2012)

I can second this.  It's good!  (If a bit disconcerting.)

Maybe we need some steam ids?

I think mine is tommers30 but I'll check when I get home.

Oh, and it takes about a minute to download.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 29, 2012)

professor_h

giving it a go now

i can't call it bad.  but perhaps  one note?


----------



## yield (Feb 29, 2012)

Keep getting impatient and being swarmed. So far made it to Wizard 2, Wizard 7, Priest 10 and Archer 9.

Now I've got a Rogue 7 and when I die I'll try Warrior.

Very addictive but a little too hectic. I'm unheimlichmanoeuvre on steam.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 29, 2012)

I made it to level 20 wizard and got quite a bit of fame.  Helped in no measure by finding the spider cave.


----------



## Radar (Mar 1, 2012)

Does it share the same player space as the web based version ??


----------



## Sunray (Mar 2, 2012)

*shrug* I would suspect so!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2012)

I keep dying.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2012)

why have I got the super-mega shooty powers in a top down sort of rpg that is not.

This game doesn't make any sense unless I just button bash


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2012)

It's an MMO bullet hell rogue-like RPG.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 3, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> why have I got the super-mega shooty powers in a top down sort of rpg that is not.
> 
> This game doesn't make any sense unless I just button bash


 
Don't need to press any buttons just hit the I button, turns on continuous fire.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2012)

tommers said:


> It's an MMO bullet hell rogue-like RPG.


 

UIt is nothing like Rogue. Every time I want to use something I have picked up I get cunted.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 3, 2012)

That might be the cider.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 4, 2012)

I read this as "mod god" at first glance, and assumed it was some sort of game about running a virtual web forum.

Maybe I should go to bed...


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> UIt is nothing like Rogue. Every time I want to use something I have picked up I get cunted.




I was joking but it's rogue-like in that death is final.  Start a new character.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2012)

you have become to accustomed to demon souls or whatever game it is where you die every five minutes


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> you have become to accustomed to demon souls or whatever game it is where you die every five minutes



It has kind of ruined me for other games.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 5, 2012)

Another lvl 20 wizard with even better gear bites the dust. 

Must join a group to take on that Cube God, i'm not sure its doable on my own.  Get even slightly near it and fuck off swarm of super fast cubes pounce and I die in 1ms.


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmmm... I appear to have been playing this for 2 weeks.  It might be more addictive than i first thought.


----------

